
Variational Autoencoders in Haskell - phonebucket
https://www.declanoller.com/2019/11/15/variational-autoencoders-in-haskell-or-how-i-learned-to-stop-worrying-and-turn-my-friends-into-dogs/
======
mark_l_watson
Cool project, thanks for sharing it. If you don’t need GPU/CUDA support,
Haskell, Common Lisp, and other nice languages can make sense.

~~~
unhammer
and if you do, there is
[https://github.com/hasktorch/hasktorch](https://github.com/hasktorch/hasktorch)

~~~
mark_l_watson
Thanks, I bookmarked that and will check it out when the stable version is
ready.

